# Introduction



## SSG A (20 Oct 2008)

I didn't see an introduction section and this seemed the most appropriate.  I'm in the North Carolina Army National Guard with the rank of Staff Sergeant.  The Army National Guard is like the Army Reserves, but by state (province).  I'm full-time staff though most of our Soldiers are part time (one weekend a month and 2 weeks a year).  I'm just here to shoot the breeze but would be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Oct 2008)

Welcome to the site.  You'll find that you aren't the only one from south of 49 on the site.  We actually do have a few from several parts of the world as regular members.  We have a large number of Regular/Active Force members, a large number of Reservists, both full-time and part-time, as well as Former Service Members, and of course many Cadets and future members of the Forces.  You'll probably land up fielding questions of how to join the American Forces from time to time.  The site has attracted Civilians through to Senior Officers throughout the years, so you will find a wide variety of experience here.  Hopefully, you'll also find some of the topics interesting and stimulating.


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 Oct 2008)

Welcome SSG.


----------



## geo (22 Oct 2008)

Hey SSG - welcome to army.ca

come on in, kick back & enjoy the discussion threads.


----------



## GAP (22 Oct 2008)

Lots to sink your teeth into and straighten out these rubes.....well, ok ....Neat Guys/Gals (we are politically correct here too)  ;D

(ps: you can start with first acknowledging the Marines are the best and build from there!!  ;D )


----------



## SSG A (23 Oct 2008)

Thanks for the welcome.

MARINE = My Ass Really Is Navy Equipment


----------



## GAP (23 Oct 2008)

SSG A said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> MARINE = My Ass Really Is Navy Equipment



True, maybe that's why they call it "United States Masturbation Club".... ;D

(also known as "Unlimited Shit and Mass Confusion")


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Oct 2008)

Uncle Sam's Misunderstood Children  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Oct 2008)

Welcome SSG - as you can see, we have BOTH a wide range of opinions AND a sense of humour here  ;D


----------



## GAP (23 Oct 2008)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Uncle Sam's Misunderstood Children  ;D



Gee....that one makes me feel right at home...


----------



## SSG A (23 Oct 2008)

I can see the sense of humor.  I figured I could find like-minded troops here.

US ARMY backwards means Yes My Retarded Ass Signed Up


----------

